# Ogólne > Forum ogólne >  Ból ręki po wenflonie

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam! W czwartek wieczorem trafiłam do szpitala z silnym bólem brzucha. Pielęgniarka założyła mi wenflon na prawej ręce w zgięciu łokciowym. Pobrała 2 lub 3 fiolki krwi i podpięła kroplówkę. Miałam nieprzyjemne uczucie w miejscu wkłucia ale nikogo to nie zainteresowało. Potem miałam jeszcze kilka badań i ogólnie dużo musiałam ruszać i zginać tą ręką. Po wyjęciu wenflonu pielęgniarka kazała zgiąć mocno rękę. Strasznie krwawiło, w końcu jednak ustało. Na następny dzień w miejscu wkłucia zrobił się guzek i wyskoczył siniak który w ciągu kolejnych dwóch dni zrobił się wielki na prawie 10 cm i przybrał kolor granatowo purpurowy. Ręka bolała w łokciu. W tym momencie (6dni od wizyty w szpitalu) siniak jest mniejszy i robi się żółtawy ale ręka boli po sam nadgarstek. Dziś ból jest prawie nie do wytrzymania, najbardziej w nadgarstku! Dłoń jest zimna i jakby delikatnie drętwiały palce. Nie miałam możliwości pójść dziś do lekarza. Czy to co się dzieje z moją ręką może być od złego założenia wenflonu???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam ja też dostałem zapalenia żył po wenflonie i polecam zimne okłady kilka razy dziennie i smarować altacetem naprawde pomaga tylko trzeba to robić kilka dni !!!Polecam i pozdrawim

----------

